# Gun Control Poll in Today's Forum



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

http://www.in-forum.com/

The Forum is running a gun control poll today (Thursday). Click the link and scroll down on the left hand side and cast your vote.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, in case you are confused, the correct answer is No.
Yet, 57% (as of my viewing) responded yes.
The entire forum staff must have voted.....

M.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It's an opinion poll, so I don't think there is a right or wrong answer.

Unless you're one of those people that believes that anyone that doesn't share your opinion is wrong.

Couldn't happen here, could it?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

It is also worded very vaguely. Sounds like your voting in favor of a background check but the results can then be displayed as "64% of viewers are in favor of Gun control..." :eyeroll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

RL
Why the muck raking? You neither:
1 - comment on the actual topic 
2 - express a divergent opinion on the topic
3 - refrain from attacking a previous post or poster
You demonstrate precisely the problem you seem to think you are commenting about.

Now, do you have an opinion on the poll or the second ammendment to share? Or an opinion on the role of elected politicians on the practice of constitutionally protected rights, and how that could be abused potentially?

M.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hopefully this does not take this forum on too much of a tangent but...

What are everyones thoughts on a background check and waiting period for gun purchases?

I personally do not mind either (as long as the wait is acceptable (I prefer under 7 days)). When I lived in Ca (in the military) I purchased a couple handguns and had a couple weeks wait. It seemed like an extremely long wait at the time but was not that bad looking back at it.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

SP,

Tangents are all this place is about....

I believe background checks are reasonable - used to enforce the firearm ownership restrictions. More $$ should be put into getting more state receords into the system faster.

In contrast, I don't believe waiting periods do anything. They do nothing to to keep firearms away from those who should not have them. I'd prefer the BG not get a gun at all, rather than get the gun after a wait. For you, the couple week wait might have seemed longer if you required the firearms for anything urgent. However, if "a period" is actually, really, honestly needed to complete the background check......

I believe the Forum poll was sparked by the MN CCW bill passing their house yesterday. It is a "shall issue" bill where the sheriff must have a reason to oppose signing the CCW application. ND and many other states has these shall issue rules. But imagine if a sheriff were given discretion on whether to permit a handgun purchase or not - the potential for abuse is huge! The abuse of California's discretionary CCW approval is one example.

M.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Remember the LA riots after the Rodney King verdict? The cops couldn't stop the looting. A bunch of people defended their stores with personally owned weapons. Other store owners thought it was a good idea and that they would protect their property too. They went to the gun stores and were told "sorry, come back after the waiting period".

Immediate background checks are OK with me but waiting periods are not.


----------

